# Expression of Interest



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

This is a new one for me. I need to write an EOI but other than "hey I'm interseted in your project" I don't know what to include in the letter. 

All my other work has come from word of mouth or straight up cold call so this is a first for me and I need some help.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Is it a commercial or residential project?


----------



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

Its for a sub division that's being punched in. Spec houses galore


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I think you'd be better off calling their office and setting up an appointment to discuss their needs and the services you offer.

It shows initiative. Builders want people who they are confident will perform. Be confident but not cocky in your presentation.

And don't forget - there's no money in subdivision work. What are you interested in bidding on? Framing, trim ?


----------



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

I want to bid on the foundations. If they're anything like the other subdivision foundations I've done I can make decent coin doing them. The problem for me is that 2/3 of the developers here are from the Mainland or Alberta. Dropping by their office is at best a whole day affair.


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

Did you receive a doc similar to this or was it a verbal request?

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...sg=AFQjCNEvZ3XlDTTQo48BOXf8lEbjkBKKag&cad=rja


Mark


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

stevethepirate said:


> I want to bid on the foundations. If they're anything like the other subdivision foundations I've done I can make decent coin doing them. The problem for me is that 2/3 of the developers here are from the Mainland or Alberta. Dropping by their office is at best a whole day affair.


If you're serious & they are a face to face could be well worth it.

Just remember they probably sent out a thousand or so of these requests. 

IMO, be very careful in this current bidding climate...

Curious as to why you think you can make money at this?

Do you have a big enough crew, equipment & line of credit to pull this off?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

stevethepirate said:


> I want to bid on the foundations. If they're anything like the other subdivision foundations I've done I can make decent coin doing them. The problem for me is that 2/3 of the developers here are from the Mainland or Alberta. Dropping by their office is at best a whole day affair.


Thanks, then yes, you should send an introductory letter. I don't have experience with this. Perhaps someone else here does ?................


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

Companies that use the EOI process will not look kindly at a request for a face to face. I believe that such a request would disqualify you as a candiate for the project

The EOI request and the paper trail it creates eliminates the possibility of a company being accused of improper behavior by unsuccessful bidders.


http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...sg=AFQjCNHpb2Xe0Fp0KaAesco1Np_Jh8ZyAw&cad=rja




Mark


----------



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

griz said:


> Curious as to why you think you can make money at this?
> 
> Do you have a big enough crew, equipment & line of credit to pull this off?


Previous experience tells me that I can make money doing this. Spec houses here typically sit on a 4' foundation, It takes me on avg. 2 1/2 days to punch in the foundation. This puts me a day and a half up on the estimated timeline, which means that by the time I'm finished a 50 unit development I'm 2 1/2 months ahead of their schedule. Now granted I haven't the seen the plans but based on the area, it should be a typical subdivision.

My crew is two carpenters, an apprentice and a labourer. So I've usually got 2-3 foundations on the go at anytime.


----------



## stevethepirate (Oct 11, 2010)

MarkNoV said:


> Did you receive a doc similar to this or was it a verbal request?
> 
> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...sg=AFQjCNEvZ3XlDTTQo48BOXf8lEbjkBKKag&cad=rja
> 
> ...


It was a request posted with the home builders assoc. I belong to.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd go for it Steve. Just remember the cost of concrete may increase by the time the job goes ahead. Make sure you make money eh. :thumbsup:


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Think of the EOI as your business' way of responding to a Help Wanted Ad. It's like sending in a resume to an employer and then hoping they are interested enough to call you in for a job interview. You are sending in the EOI and hoping they are interested enough to put your contracting company on the short list of Pre-Qualified Contractors, who are then the only ones allowed to submit formal tenders for service.

I would not contact them personally which may be the way that you are used to getting residential jobs. While, Pre-Quals are commonly a procedure in larger commercial construction, I am guessing that this project's managers are assuming they are going to get over-inundated with hundreds of trades wanting a piece of this subdivision, so instead they are trying to shield themselves by going through the local HBA and asking for EOIs (pre-quals).

There is no specific way or form that the EOI has to be presented, other than to follow EXACTLY the instructions given in the Invitation to Submit EOI. If they have their own application form, then fill out that form. If they want you to include an insurance certificate, then do that. They may state that the outside of the envelope has to specify which part of the project you are interested in, example: "Part 12.B - Pouring 10 residential foundations on Main Street." If you miss out on any single item, then odds are your EOI is going in the trash, especially if they have 100s that they have to narrow down to only a dozen or so choices that get to the actual tendering stage.

If they don't have a specific list of required documents to include, then I would suggest a cover letter explaining a bit about your company's history; how many employees you have; if you have a respectable website then perhaps refer them to that so that they can check it out; include a copy of your WSIB and general insurance so that they can already see you are a responsible outfilt. 

Mention some of the largest, most successful jobs you have completed. This doesn't have to be elaborate. A list of job names, description in 25 words or less, and job value is good enough. Again, think of this as a resume. You don't have to close the deal at this stage. You just have to show them you are not a newbie, plus get them interested enough to invite you to the second stage. Keep thinking the word - Pre-Qualify. That's all you have to accomplish at this stage. 

DO NOT include anything about hourly rates or fixed charges (unless they specifically asked for it). As with a personal resume, you wouldn't include what you want to get paid at this early stage of the job-hunting process. The EOI stage is not an actual bid stage, so you can always walk away if it turns out that what they are paying isn't acceptable to you. Good luck, and hope you make the short list and get an Invitation to Tender.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Old thread I know, but there was a post in the local paper lately asking contractors interested in doing resto work on the town hall to submit an expression of interest. I read/skimmed this thread and it was helpful at least now I know what an EOI is. What I don't know is how to begin this letter. Small town (10 000 but growing bedroom community to nations capital) type of setting. Should I begin with "Hi so an so Dominion Masonry is interested in becoming involved in this project.....we have accomplished.....

Anyone have a sample of an EOI that isn't for a large commercial corp? (the one above doesn't suit my needs I don't think)

Thanks in advance


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

bump. Geez the business section is a busy one. I have something written up but not sure if it's what is wanted. Don't want to seem like an idiot to this guy. This is what i have. Sound right?

Dear Mr. Knowles,


Dominion Masonry is a masonry contracting business involved in new and restoration masonry construction. 

We have completed numerous restoration projects including work at various heritage buildings in the county such as the Old Almonte Post Office as well as various buildings at the Central Experimental Farm in Ottawa. 

The Owner/operator, Sean Mackenzie was previously a partner in another masonry business that worked on the Woods Mills complex in Smiths Falls, a series of chimneys at the Central Experimental Farm and at the Commissariat in Ottawa, all designated heritage buildings. 

Dominion masonry carries $2 000 000 in liability insurance as well as full WSIB coverage. For time & material projects we charge $x/hr per mason and $x/hr per labourer. We do not mark up materials. We can also provide flat rate prices in many cases.

I have enclosed my website for your viewing. If I can answer any further questions, please feel free to contact me.

www.dominionmasonry.ca

Thank you for your consideration,


Sean Mackenzie
Dominion Masonry, Stoneworks & Construction


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok I guess when i had googled it earlier i had googled submission of Interest instead. I think I'm on the right track but I'll fine tune and re-write a bit in the morning before sending it off


----------

